# Bureau disparu sur iBook G4



## idefix84 (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à une maintenance avec Onyx et après redémarrage en arrivant sur bureau, plus rien, juste le fond d'écran et dans le coin une icône avec la petite loupe (photo)+ la roue qui tourne

IMG_0004.jpg

Le trackpad fonctionne, le clavier aussi, j'entends le DD (mais pas en continu).
L'OS installé est 10.4.? mais il est à jour 
Le Mac est tiède car légèrement relevé (env 4 cm), le tout depuis 1h30 env

Merci pour vos conseils...


----------



## gmaa (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Faire un Reset PRAM pour commencer : Alt+Cmd+P+R maintenus au démarrage jusqu'après avoir entendu au moins 2 boings.

Ce sera peut-être suffisant.


----------



## idefix84 (27 Janvier 2012)

*"Faire un Reset PRAM pour commencer : Alt+Cmd+P+R maintenus au démarrage jusqu'après avoir entendu au moins 2 boings."*

Je suis aller jusqu'a 4 

En fait cette machine n'est pas la mienne, jessaie de dépanner la propriétaire.
Au départ une extinction brusque permettait à peine d'arriver sur le bureau, après QQ. recherche et redémarrage avec diverses touches appuyées, j'ai réussi à obtenir un fonctionnement a peu près stable afin de sauvegarder les données présentent sur le DD.
Ensuite j'ai voulu faire un peu de maintenance avec Onyx et ... au secours


----------



## gmaa (27 Janvier 2012)

Il va falloir "creuser"...
Un jour je me suis fait un pense-bête des "solutions" et/ou man&#339;uvres à entreprendre en cas de problème. Le voici (exhaustif?) :

*Note :* Quand j'interviens sur une machine qui n'est pas la mienne, je commence si possible par faire un clone pour ne rien perdre.

En cas de panne :
Il faut apprécier le degré de réparations nécessaires.
Les solutions ci-après sont graduelles. On peut commencer par la première ou l&#8217;une des suivantes. Elles ne sont pas hiérarchisées mais donne un éventail de solutions.
Le système fonctionne ensuite normalement sauf&#8230;
À partir de ce point (*&#8658;*) il y aura des pertes et donc des réinstallations nécessaires.
-	Réparer les autorisations
     	Utilitaire de disque ; Réparer les permissions du disque
-	Onyx&#8230; _(Là apparement...)_
-	Démarrer sans extension 
        Shift maintenu au démarrage
        Permet de mettre hors cause le matériel
-	Démarrer une autre session avec le pouvoir « admin »
        Tableau de bord ; Comptes ; &#8230;. ; Redémarrer
        Il est toujours utile de créer un tel compte
        Si le système fonctionne, la machine est saine et le système de base aussi&#8230;
-	Réinitialiser la PRAM 
        Alt+&#63743;+P+R maintenus au démarrage
Ceci peut suffire pour revenir au fonctionnement normal
-	Supprimer les préférences du Finder et/ou des applications qui plantent
        « Disque dur » ;Utilisateur ; « utilisateur » ; Bibliothèque ; Préférences ; com.apple.finder.plist
        Pour les applications, il faut chercher dans un des sous-dossiers de Préférences ci-dessus.
        &#8226;        Utiliser l&#8217;utilitaire « Preferencecleaner » ou « CleanApp » (voir ci-après)
        &#8226;        Il est souvent plus facile et plus sûr de désinstaller&#8230;
*&#8658;*
-	Désinstaller l&#8217;application et de la réinstaller.
        &#8226;	Utiliser le désinstalleur de l&#8217;application s&#8217;il existe.
        &#8226;	Utilitaires : CleanApp
        &#8226;	Il permet aussi de faire des nettoyages&#8230;
        &#8226;	À utiliser avec précautions !
-	Enlever les applications qui ajoutent des extensions
-	Réinstaller le système
        Utilisation des DVDs d&#8217;installation fournis avec la machine
        Le système remplacé va dans un dossier « Anciens Systèmes »
        On peut y récupérer les extensions et/ou les préférences au risque&#8230;
        Les applications ne sont pas touchées
-	Si on a une sauvegarde Time Machine alors Restaurer à la date J-x
-	Formater le disque dur !
        Solution ultime
        Utilisation des DVDs d&#8217;installation fournis avec la machine
        Il faut tout réinstaller
        Si on a une sauvegarde Time Machine ou autre alors Restaurer tout ou partie à la date J-x 
-	Si on a un Disque clone valide, on peut faire le clone inverse
        Si on a une sauvegarde Time Machine alors Restaurer tout ou partie à la date J-x  si nécessaire (différences avec le clone)

-	Quand les installations sont finies et que tout fonctionne normalement :
*S A U V E G A R D E !*
-	Recommandations :
        Utiliser des disques de sauvegardes « spécialisés » : disques physiques affectés uniquement à cet usage.
        Ne pas utiliser de partitions d&#8217;un disque : risque de tout perdre !
-	Les outils :
        Carbon Copy Cloner, SuperDuper
        &#8226;	Prend une copie intégrale du disque source
        &#8226;	&#8658; La copie est « bootable »
        Time Machine
        &#8226;	Paramétrer correctement
        &#8226;	Exclure les disques amovibles (sauf si&#8230
        &#8226;	Exclure éventuellement des gros éléments non essentiels
        &#8226;	La sauvegarde est incrémentale et est faite toutes les heures
        &#8226;	Elle peut être démarrée manuellement (immédiate)
        &#8226;	La première sauvegarde est longue voir très longue&#8230;
        &#8226;	Ne pas supprimer manuellement des fichiers sur le disque TM sous peine de ne plus pouvoir restaurer
        &#8226;	TM gère le disque en cas lors de son occupation totale (il « efface » les plus anciennes sauvegardes si besoin &#8211; sur demande)
        &#8226;	Utiliser TM pour restaurer un fichier ou tout le disque à la date X.
        &#8226;	Le temps de restauration peut être très long pour le disque entier&#8230;


----------



## idefix84 (27 Janvier 2012)

En appliquant ceci j'ai tout récupéré:

Démarrer OpenFirmware 
        Commande + Option + O + F
          Pour remettre à zéro la nvram, entrer:
          reset-nvram <retour>
          set-defaults <retour>
          reset-all <retour>

Merci


----------



## gmaa (27 Janvier 2012)

À la bonne heure!
Je vais pouvoir enrichir mon pense-bête.


----------

